# Built new computer, No Bios or display/sound! please help



## balmelia (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey this is the 2nd computer ive built and im very stumpt, i recently purchased
everything i needed from new egg.com, after assembling it all and powering it up.
it looks as everything is workin fine however no display or sound happens. does anyone think its just my mobo. ive also tried takin in and out ram, undoing ide jumpers, also my powersupply is great. heres the list of whats inside i sure hope somone can help me thanks.

*Rosewill Green Series RG700-S12 700W Continuous @40°C,80 PLUS Certified,Single 12V Rail,ATX12V v2.3 / EPS12V v2.91,SLI Ready,CrossFire Ready,Active PFC"Compatible with Core i7, i5" Power Supply*


*EVGA 01G-P3-1452-TR GeForce GTS 450 (Fermi) Superclocked 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card*


*WINTEC AMPX 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model 3AXH1333C9WS4GK*


*ASUS P7P55D-E LX LGA 1156 Intel P55 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard*


*Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST31000528AS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive*


*Intel Core i3-540 Clarkdale 3.06GHz 4MB L3 Cache LGA 1156 73W Dual-Core Desktop Processor BX80616I3540*


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Put one stick of ram in the second slot from the cpu. Then clear the cmos and try again.

If no go, check the bios revision that the board shipped with. On a label near the ram slots, iirc, there will be a 4 digit number at the end, which is the bios version. Then check with the asus site, and the cpu support list for your board, it may need a bios update, in order to recognize the i3 540.

btw, the rosewill isn't a quality psu, it's from the other end of that spectrum.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

First suspect would be the Rosewill PSU. They have a history of being very poor quality.
When assembling new hardware it is preferable to test on the bench to assure all parts are functional before assembling in the case. 
Bench Test
Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------

